# Good saw for firewood business???



## Mowingman (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe this should be in the chainsaw section, but it is a question specific to the firewood business.
Here is the deal. An elderly friend of mine just retired from 40 years of selling firewood here in town. I bought his flatbed truck and big tandem dual trailer he used to haul in, and deliver firewood with. He tossed in for free his detailed customer list, a list of his firewood cutters/suppliers, and has offered to let me have his business phone number also.
So, I guess I might be in the firewood business. Have already owned and retired from a landscape/lawncare business, and currently grind tree stumps. I know a lot about the different brands of saws and small equipment.
I no longer even own a chainsaw, but need to get one. Since i will get 90% of my wood already cut and split, I do not need a really big saw.
What model/size of saw would be about right, without being overkill, for occasional cutting for the firewood business. i have a friend who may drop off an occasional load of oak or pecan tree trunks to cut and split. However this will not happen very often and they will not be over 24" diameter, most smaller.
Due to local availability, I will consider only an Echo brand saw. I want one fairly lightweight.
Your recommendations would be appreciated.
Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## loganj01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry to say that I don't have much experience with Echo. I've heard varying opinions about their equipment...some good...some not so good. If you decide to look at some other brands, I can unequivocally recommend Dolmar and I'd think the 5100 would probably be perfect for what you're looking for. JMHO.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 4, 2011)

i use a cs450p my self its my favorite...its light and does a good job. the cs 550 or 600p is a good choice as well, but more $$$. it all depends on how much ya got to get going...a cs400 will work good for a while but you will want to upgrade after a while.i use only the 370's with 14" bar's for limbing now and the cs450p 20"bar for felling and bucking,if you cut lots of bigger wood go bigger but if most is 12 - 20" diameter then 450p should fit the bill fine.


----------



## sunfish (Feb 4, 2011)

Husqvarna 346xp.

Or at least a pro saw from any of the other saw companies.


----------



## jimbojango (Feb 4, 2011)

go to stihlusa.com and find a stihl dealer in denton. Get a MS362 Stihl w/ an 18 and 25 inch bar. You don't really want to use the 25 inch much, but she WILL pull it and in 24" wood it'll be nice if you don't push it. Don't waste time on an echo.. husky's are alright, just never ran one myself.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 5, 2011)

Jonsered 2165/Husky 365, great firewood saws!!


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 5, 2011)

*50cc minimum*

Go with the, CS-450, CS-530 or the CS-600P. From your description, I'd say you want at least 50cc. The 600 is stepping up into the 60cc Pro saw category. Good luck and have fun with the business.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 5, 2011)

That Stihl MS362 will do well if you only want to buy one saw. IMO, you need a minimum ~60cc class saw to competently run 3/8 pitch chain on a 20" bar. The older MS361 is also a very good saw. Husqvarna will soon be releasing their latest 60cc saw in the 560XP, which is also supposed to be a top performer

There are many great 50cc saws, but they pretty much do better running .325 pitch chain on 16-18" bars. 

Many firewood producers end up with a two saw plan. A good 50cc saw (limbing and smaller bucking) and a good 70+cc saw (larger bucking, noodling, felling, stumping). If you're going to be in the business, you might consider starting with one of those and then purchase the other when you eventually realize you need it.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 5, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> Maybe this should be in the chainsaw section, but it is a question specific to the firewood business.
> Here is the deal. An elderly friend of mine just retired from 40 years of selling firewood here in town. I bought his flatbed truck and big tandem dual trailer he used to haul in, and deliver firewood with. He tossed in for free his detailed customer list, a list of his firewood cutters/suppliers, and has offered to let me have his business phone number also.
> So, I guess I might be in the firewood business. Have already owned and retired from a landscape/lawncare business, and currently grind tree stumps. I know a lot about the different brands of saws and small equipment.
> I no longer even own a chainsaw, but need to get one. Since i will get 90% of my wood already cut and split, I do not need a really big saw.
> ...


 
Jeff,
I don't know how many cords your planning on cutting a year, but remember, time is money. Especially in the firewood business. I'd be looking at a minimum of a 70cc saw if it were me. Several years ago I ran an Echo about that size (I don't remember the numbers on it), the saw pulled good and the owner didn't have any problems with it that I know of. On small logs you might be a little overkill, but in the 20 to 24" stuff you wouldn't be just grinding through it. 
I was in Denton about a year ago helping my sister & brother in law take down some trees. The difference between his 50 something cc saw and my saw was big. Could make the difference between making a profit and wanting out of the business.
In another life............I lived up the road from you in Pilot Point, but don't tell anyone.

Andy


----------



## boilerwood (Feb 5, 2011)

MY CS520 with a 20" bar works good for me, been a very reliable saw.


----------



## Ambull (Feb 5, 2011)

I would highly recommend two saws. Saws get pinched in the log, saws break down, won't start, etc. Having just one saw to me is not a good idea. Get one larger, say 50-90 cc, and one 40 or so cc. If you can, get them with the same pitch sprocket, so that they can both take the same bar and chain if possible, just in case you need to swap. The smaller one will be better for limbing, and the larger one will be better for bucking.

Echo's have really solid pricing, so that brand should not be a problem. But again, get two.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am going to stop by both of our local Echo dealers next week and look around.
Stihl is not an option here. The only dealer is not one that I care to deal with, a feeling I share with many around here.
Andy,
Nothing wrong with Pilot Point. Especially if you are into horses.:wink2:
Jeff


----------



## John R (Feb 5, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I will consider only an Echo brand saw. Jeff


 


Thought you wanted a chainsaw?


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 5, 2011)

John R said:


> Thought you wanted a chainsaw?



+1

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JeffHK454 (Feb 5, 2011)

With this being the age of the inter web I don't know how anybody would let themselves be forced into buying a particular brand of saw based on dealer support?

I can count on one hand the amount of times in the last 20 years I've needed a part A.S.A.P ... 

I buy my saws based on quality..performance..reliability..reputation.. not on how easy I can get a box of plugs every 6 years. 

I'm a Stihl man from birth but wouldn't step foot in my local Stihl shop because the owners a jackass... he's literally 2 miles from my house. I buy my parts on the web or drive 35 miles to a different dealer. :msp_wink:

Pick saws that fit your needs and expectations weather it be Husq ... Dolmar...Jony ..Stihl or Echo.

just my .02


----------



## woodyman (Feb 5, 2011)

Depends on the size of the wood and how small you limb to.A 50cc and a 65cc to 90cc Pro saw would be my way.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 5, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I would highly recommend two saws. Saws get pinched in the log, saws break down, won't start, etc. Having just one saw to me is not a good idea. Get one larger, say 50-90 cc, and one 40 or so cc. If you can, get them with the same pitch sprocket, so that they can both take the same bar and chain if possible, just in case you need to swap. The smaller one will be better for limbing, and the larger one will be better for bucking.
> 
> Echo's have really solid pricing, so that brand should not be a problem. But again, get two.


 
Now that's the best post for advice so far. Exactly what I did. Got two saws, one for limbing and one for felling/cutting and bucking. Both my saws use the the same size B & C. I tend to be a minimalist when it comes to toting spare parts in my tool box. Makes it real convenient not having several different size/pitch B & Cs floating around.
Mowingman specifically asked about Echo saws. Sounds to me like he has a working relationship with his Echo dealer and will be using him for service of all his equipment.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the suggestion about 2 saws is great. I may be able to find at least one on Craigslist that fits my needs. Then, perhaps, buy the second one new. That would help budgetwise.
I am a big believer in buying new stuff from LOCAL dealers, not over the internet. Maybe this is because i owned a dealership for 5 years. I like to support my local dealers and they will support me when I need assistance.
Yes, I have a great working relationship with both of the Echo dealers here in town.
Have dealt with one for 22 years and the other for 15 years.
Jeff




kmcinms said:


> Now that's the best post for advice so far. Exactly what I did. Got two saws, one for limbing and one for felling/cutting and bucking. Both my saws use the the same size B & C. I tend to be a minimalist when it comes to toting spare parts in my tool box. Makes it real convenient not having several different size/pitch B & Cs floating around.
> Mowingman specifically asked about Echo saws. Sounds to me like he has a working relationship with his Echo dealer and will be using him for service of all his equipment.


----------



## jimbojango (Feb 5, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I think the suggestion about 2 saws is great. I may be able to find at least one on Craigslist that fits my needs. Then, perhaps, buy the second one new. That would help budgetwise.
> I am a big believer in buying new stuff from LOCAL dealers, not over the internet. Maybe this is because i owned a dealership for 5 years. I like to support my local dealers and they will support me when I need assistance.
> Yes, I have a great working relationship with both of the Echo dealers here in town.
> Have dealt with one for 22 years and the other for 15 years.
> Jeff


 
Jeff, I know you like Echo and all, but dude, go get a Stihl! please! I'm with the 2 saw plan also. I use a 70CC and a 50 cc saw


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 5, 2011)

*... and I Stihl® like my saw(s)*

Echo makes (or used to) make some decent stuff. However... if I am actually gonna make $$ with the thing is is gonna be a pro saw. You probably be okay with 1 saw, but eventually you would end up with two if you end up doing any decent amount of cutting.


----------



## KMB (Feb 5, 2011)

Jeff,

I have no experience with Echo saws, but if you are set on their equipment, I'd look at the CS600P or CS680. From looking at the parts manuals for each saw, they look to be pro-built with a vertically split case with a separate cylinder. A good thing for easier access to the piston. Try a search (here on AS) on these saws to see what actual users say about them. I have read that some folks feel they're underpowered for their weight compared to the other brands. Go and handle their saws and see if they'll let you cut with one and go from there. And I agree with Andy's suggestion of a 70cc saw if possible.

Kevin


----------



## rmotoman (Feb 5, 2011)

I think the CS-530 would mostly meet your needs. It sounds like your looking for a light saw for occasional use. From the reviews on this site the 530 is well liked.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 5, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> That Stihl MS362 will do well if you only want to buy one saw. IMO, you need a minimum ~60cc class saw to competently run 3/8 pitch chain on a 20" bar. The older MS361 is also a very good saw. Husqvarna will soon be releasing their latest 60cc saw in the 560XP, which is also supposed to be a top performer
> :agree2:


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 5, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I think the suggestion about 2 saws is great. I may be able to find at least one on Craigslist that fits my needs. Then, perhaps, buy the second one new. That would help budgetwise.
> I am a big believer in buying new stuff from LOCAL dealers, not over the internet. Maybe this is because i owned a dealership for 5 years. I like to support my local dealers and they will support me when I need assistance.
> Yes, I have a great working relationship with both of the Echo dealers here in town.
> Have dealt with one for 22 years and the other for 15 years.
> Jeff


 
Right on. Good relations goes a long way in keeping your equipment it top shape. Since you'll be cutting trunks that are being brought to you, it doesn't sound as if you'll be doing a lot of limbing. It really depends on what the average size logs you'll be cutting. If they are going to be averaging less than 20", go with a good Pro 50-60cc saw. Get the 50-60cc pro saw new, then buy a 80-90cc HONKER in good used condition.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 5, 2011)

John R said:


> Thought you wanted a chainsaw?


+2 or +3.
The old Echos were good saws. That's why I still own one of them.

Stihl MS260 Pro is a fabulous firewood saw, and the most versatile of them all is the MS 361 (or 362).


----------



## boilerwood (Feb 5, 2011)

Echo saws will do you a good job, and you should be commended for supporting your local businessmen.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Feb 6, 2011)

I think its funny that Echo saws always get bashed on here. I have to admit that I've ran them very little, but they've been around a long time and make a very dependable saw. Many that ACTUALLY USE THEM are very satisfied and I have to think that their 5 year warranty(for homeowners I know) and longevity should speak that they're good saws.

That being said I would recommend if you're only looking at one saw a 50cc is hard to beat for running all day. They are light and offer good power for anything averaging 18" or less. You said you're retired from a previous job so I'm guessing your not going to like lugging most 70+cc saws around for a day. Just from my personal experience of "weekend warrioring" with a saw:
You run the big saw for an hour...
You run the 60cc a little longer...
Then you find the 50cc saw gets most all of it done almost as fast but you can work longer.

(The big saw hour is really fun though!)

One added comment is that my Husky 346xp runs more like a 60cc saw. They are that good!


----------



## Will_C (Feb 6, 2011)

If your serious, the two saw plan is the way to go. I have been cutting some firewood recently with my brother (I have cut alot in my life, just not lately.) We are using his 460, his 362, and my 260. The 460 is fast, as you would expect, but he is using his 362 more, and I am using my 260. He cuts faster, but I can keep up-if we each cut 3 logs of roughly the same size, he'll finish 45 seconds or so faster than me.

Will


----------



## APEXQUADER (Feb 6, 2011)

Husky 346xp,stihl 261 dont buy a echo


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 7, 2011)

I think I read in your post you would be getting logs to size and split? This would mean no limbing? Just my opinion, but if I didn't have any limbing to do, go with the brand you like, and get a 70cc class saw and one even larger. All my life I ran 50 and 60 cc saws. I finally bought a 372xp (70cc) and all I could remember thinking is holy crap!!! What the hell took me so long to get one of these???!!! And yes, you need 2. Even if the 2nd is a smaller saw. :msp_wink:


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 7, 2011)

Will_C said:


> If your serious, the two saw plan is the way to go. I have been cutting some firewood recently with my brother (I have cut alot in my life, just not lately.) We are using his 460, his 362, and my 260. The 460 is fast, as you would expect, but he is using his 362 more, and I am using my 260. He cuts faster, but I can keep up-if we each cut 3 logs of roughly the same size, he'll finish 45 seconds or so faster than me.
> 
> Will


And, when all is said and done, that MS 260 will have cut about the same number of logs, and your arms will have more strength left to raise a couple of mugs. 

The 260 (and the old 024 before it) are both great firewood saws. Sometimes I wish that they had not built the fabulous MS 361 that I use today:






And, here it is equipped with the 25" bar that it easily pulls through the big logs:


----------



## STRIPTREE (Feb 7, 2011)

Stay away from the ms260. The original O26 ran at around 15500 rpms and was a great limbing saw and occasional small bucking saw. The new ms260 runs a lower rpms and it is junk. I tried one not long ago and it was pathetic. Ms362 is the only way to go with either a 20"-25" bar. I have two 362's on my truck and love them. Stay away from the 391 or any of the homeowner models, they won't last or perform well.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone hear an *Echo* in here? :confused2:


----------



## STRIPTREE (Feb 7, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Does anyone hear an *Echo* in here? :confused2:


 
Serious?


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 8, 2011)

Echo CS-600P from what information you provided. As stated before, get two bars an 18" and a 24". Good luck in your new venture.


----------



## 1harlowr (Feb 8, 2011)

I would rather run a shorter bar on a larger powerheard. I'm not that big of a guy but the saw's weight is really isn't that huge of a factor. Other than limbing, the saw is supported by the log being cut most of the time. I run a 20" bar most of the time on my 372xp. I wish that saw was a 395xp with the same 20" bar. 
I have a 346xp for limbing but find I usually just use the 372


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 8, 2011)

1harlowr said:


> I would rather run a shorter bar on a larger powerheard. I'm not that big of a guy but the saw's weight is really isn't that huge of a factor. Other than limbing, the saw is supported by the log being cut most of the time. I run a 20" bar most of the time on my 372xp. I wish that saw was a 395xp with the same 20" bar.
> I have a 346xp for limbing but find I usually just use the 372


 
Yep,if a person wants to block firewood in a hurry a big saw with moderately short bar is the way to do it. A good majority of the wood I cut, I block with the 395


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2011)

*Several Bar Lengths, One Saw*



Turkeyslayer said:


> Yep,if a person wants to block firewood in a hurry a big saw with moderately short bar is the way to do it. A good majority of the wood I cut, I block with the 395


I've often threatened to have at least 3 bars for my MS 361: 18", 20", and 25". The idea is to use the 18" most of the time, the 20" when I run into some large logs, and the 25" for felling and really big bucking. So far, I haven't bought the 18" bar and chain.

The idea is to reduce the weight you have to throw around. The long bar sometimes causes more trouble than it's worth and adds weight. It also requires more horsepower to pull the chain. What I like about the MS 361 is that it alllows for this good versatility. Few saws really do, but the older MS 290 farm saw does come to mind. I rate the 290 a Best Buy if you can still find one.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 9, 2011)

My 372, 6401, and lil echo has been keeping me in wood for the last few years....no down time mechanically.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 9, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Yep,if a person wants to block firewood in a hurry a big saw with moderately short bar is the way to do it. A good majority of the wood I cut, I block with the 395


 
Absolutely! I love the 372, but when I'm chunking up the bigger stuff, there are times I wish that 372 was a 395!!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## sunfish (Feb 9, 2011)

johnnylabguy said:


> One added comment is that my Husky 346xp runs more like a 60cc saw. They are that good!


 
Right on, Brutha! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 9, 2011)

We're in the firewood business and do between 300 to 375 cord a year. You can see the work saws I have listed, we use everyone of them. If I had to just pick one saw I would prolly go with the 361 Stihl. Imho you need two saws at a minimum if you are serious about cutting wood.
I would go with a 441 or 460 Stihl for the 70 cc saw if you are going to buy Stihl.
For the 50cc saw in Stihl I would buy a 261. It is stronger, smoother and has better filtration than the 346xpne, I have both saws and the 261 is a better firewood saw imho.

If you are going to buy Husky it would be the 372 or 576 autotune for the 70cc saw and the 346xpne for the 50cc saw. The 346xp is about 3/4 of a pound lighter than the 261. With a 16" bar it is a very nimble saw, it handles a litter better than the 261 for limbing at the expense of a little less power. The 346 however is an excellent saw, until I bought the 261 it was the best 50cc saw I had ever owned.

Personally I like running a 25" bar on the 70cc saws for everyday use, I keep a 32" for the occasional big oak. On all my other saws I run 18" bars, with the exception of the 346 and it runs a 16".

It boils down to what dealer you have in town that will give you support and service the best. I've got a great Stihl dealer I've bought from for 35 years that treats me great, while the local Husky dealer is a turd.

If it was the other way around I'd prolly run Husky.

I'll spend two grand a year on supplies, mix, chains,bars, wedges,filters, bar oil, splitting maul handles, splitter gas etc. I can tell you it's cheaper to have it on hand than run after stuff all the time. 

Don't scrimp on the quality of saws you buy, it will come back to haunt you.
Look at it this way, set them up on depreciation, write off all you can, fuel, delivery truck, saws, supplies, labor etc. Keep good records document every expense so you can run a true profit and loss statement every month to let you know if our making money. It sounds like you have a great oppurtunity with a well established business. The key is customer service, and giving them a good product. If the buy a cord deliver them a 15% more than a cord, by word of mouth your business will continue to grow. Be willing to sacrifice your time during the wood burning season. Customers call in the worst weather, at 8:00pm on Saturday night out of wood etc. It can be damn challenging on a personal level sometimes. I really cherish the friends I've made with the majority of my customers. I even sell a select few wood on the payment plan or deferred payment, mostly single moms and a couple of elderly. We always provide a couple needy families with free wood for the winter, it's a small way of giving back.

If you decide to get in the business go in 110% committed or you won't last long.

Now go on down and get you them Stihl's or Huskies and for goodness sakes run from them echo's/lol.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Feb 9, 2011)

*600p*

Mowingman,

I purchased a cs600p over roughly a year ago and have been well satisfied with that saw. I run a 20" bar and can say that I've never run out of power, it's a good saw. I purchased it based on local dealer support and the advice of a friend that's been a mechanic for over 40 years...he uses echo exclusively and advised me that if it was his money that's the direction he'd go. 

I know that Echo's get talked down on quite a bit but it still comes down to how well you can get it serviced locally...if the Stihl or Husky dealers had the local guys that the Echo dealer did that's exactly where I'd be doing business.

Good luck with what ever you end up with. I would not be afraid to buy another 600p, it's a really well made saw that serve your needs well.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, I did not realize I would get so much response to what seemed like a simple question. I really appreciate all the response.
I am still sticking with the Echo due to reasons stated previously. Have decided on the following saws.
I am going with 2 Echo saws.
1. I am going to refurbish a small 16 year old Echo CS3000 with a 14" bar. This is a little saw I gave to my father-in-law about 7 years ago years ago. He has not used it in 3 years, and told me to come get it if I want it. nice little lightweight saw that has always run great. A rebuilt/cleaned carb should get it going again.
2. I am buying a new CS500P or CS600P Echo. Have not decided which one yet. My dealer is out of both, but is getting an order of saws in late this week. Will look at both, then decide.
OK Stihl guys, I know you think I am making a mistake. But, I have run all Echo equipment for years, in my former lawn business, and am very happy with Echo overall, and especially with my Echo dealer.
Thanks to all though, I have learned a lot about saw selection and preferences.
Jeff


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 9, 2011)

You don't need my approval, but I say whatever works for you is good. 

I'll run anything that does the job well and won't keep my hands tingling into the next morning. Can anyone compare the Echo CS600P anti-vibration tech to say any of the following: Stihl 290/361/362, Husqvarna 455/359/357XP ?

How's the low end grunt of the Echo CS600P?


----------



## Schipp (Feb 9, 2011)

*600p fer me*

"My new echo cs-600p shud arrive sometime tommorow. 
Here's a link with a tad of info on the 600p: ---> http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/outdoor-tools/chain-saw-comparison-field-test#fbIndex1
From most of what I read the echo 600p is comparable to the stihl 361/362. Slightly slower rpms then the stihl but with plenty of torque.
Remember too tho--- "5 yr. warranty" for the Echo. I think the EFCO is the only other brand that has a 5 yr. warranty. (which are supposed to be really tough dependable saws as well.) ((thats EFCO not Echo))  (((a logger friend of mine has about a 60cc EFCO one of his smaller saws he says. And he says that he can't hurt that thing. Says he'll toss it down and no matter how it lands it'll stay runnin just chuggin on fer as long as he leaves it there.)))
Anyway, an Echo 600p fer me, and a stihl ms 025...oh yea shhh a Poulan "Wild Thang" that always starts fer 'lil piddly stuff around the land.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 9, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> Wow, I did not realize I would get so much response to what seemed like a simple question. I really appreciate all the response.
> I am still sticking with the Echo due to reasons stated previously. Have decided on the following saws.
> I am going with 2 Echo saws.
> 1. I am going to refurbish a small 16 year old Echo CS3000 with a 14" bar. This is a little saw I gave to my father-in-law about 7 years ago years ago. He has not used it in 3 years, and told me to come get it if I want it. nice little lightweight saw that has always run great. A rebuilt/cleaned carb should get it going again.
> ...


 
Good deal Jeff, glad you made a decision. 
I wouldn't worry about what people say about Stihl and Husky either. I look at saw's like I look at pickups. I don't care what it say's across the tailgate, as long as it dose the job at an acceptable rate of speed.
Echo's may be like Dodges in the future. Remember back in the 70's when everyone said "stay away from Dodges, they're junk". Hahaha. Now everybody want's one with a Cummins in it. 

Andy


----------



## J.W Younger (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm makin do with theseView attachment 171732


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 9, 2011)

the reason we run echo's is the dealer base here... the stihl's are sold by john deere dealer here and service for saws runs $75.00 hr there... no brainer when it comes to that.... echo dealer i use charges 20 hr for major repairs.. the rest such as tuneup etc are set cost's..when you can look up a saw online then go to the john deere dealer and find its $75-100 higher thats a rip off.but they are used to selling $300,000.00 tractors so saws they dont care about...husky only has box stores no local service so there isn't much choice here.if you have a good dealer to deal with go with it, it could save dollars down the line for you....good luck with your business.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 9, 2011)

*Jonsered*



J.W Younger said:


> I'm makin do with theseView attachment 171732


 
"What do ya think about that Jonsered?"
Lotta loggers here in mid-south Ky. use'em." 
Schipp
...oh wait...thats a Dolmar right? What do u think of it?
I was researchin @ the Makita/Dolmar, B4 I bought my Echo 600p That Makita 6401 i believe it is looks very nice.


----------



## J.W Younger (Feb 9, 2011)

Schipp said:


> "What do ya think about that Jonsered?"
> Lotta loggers here in mid-south Ky. use'em."
> Schipp
> ...oh wait...thats a Dolmar right? What do u think of it?
> I was researchin @ the Makita/Dolmar, B4 I bought my Echo 600p That Makita 6401 i believe it is looks very nice.


The domar makes a real good all round firewood saw long as the wood is under 16".Not as nimble as the 026 it replaced but with more power.Also it was over a hundred bucks less than ms260.


----------



## Schipp (Feb 9, 2011)

"Koo, Thanks! I'd liked ta hav a ms 026Pro.  :msp_smile:
Schipp


----------



## hoosier daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Low end grunt...*

From my experience...This spring I was cutting with a friend and will give you this comparison...He was running a stihl 460 with a 20" bar and I was running my 600p with the same. We were bucking large ash and were able to absolutely burry the bar...

The 460 seemed to have much more high end and as long as you weren't leaning on the saw hard it was faster...the 600p seemed to have more low end to it...you could lean on the saw more before you started to make her give up. This was my observation as well as his...

Make no mistake the 460 is MORE saw than the 600p...I don't know exactly how many CC's but it is bigger...seemed to run faster...mine is bone stock and i don't really know about his...I will say that the 600p has more than enough low end.


----------



## indiansprings (Feb 10, 2011)

That 460 must be sick or have the dullest chain in the world on it. We run saws almost daily for a living, there is no comparison between a 600 Echo and a 460 your talking approx a 2 hp difference. A 390 Stihl is a good saw to compare a 600 Echo too. Not that the Echo is a bad saw at all, there is just a world of difference between the capabilities and torque of a 460 compared to a 600.We have no issue pulling a 25" bar buried in seasoned oak with a 8 pin sprocket on the 460. 
I'm sure the OP will be very happy with his 600, that class of saw makes an excellent firewood/all around saw. The five year warranty is a nice feature, although I've got an efco with a five yr warranty, three years in there has been no need for it.
It good to see Echo is bringing out some new saws. My Stihl dealer has been trying to get me to by a big twin cylinder echo for a couple of years. It's a cool saw, runs smooth, I just don't need anymore shelf queens.


----------



## hoosier daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

that was the first 460 I had ever had my hands on and was not impressed...From your comments I should have been blown away...??? That thing had a completely different sound and I was expecting it to really tear up the logs...not so...I would like to run a healthy one.

Chain was new so that wasn't the problem. With no load it sounded really responsive, almost turbo charged, but in the cut...600 could almost keep up...I will assume that it was sick but am not a mechanic...

after I typed my post i went and looked at the specs for the 460 and you are right, it should have handed me my lunch...??? Maybe some day I will get to run a healthy one and change my mind...

I have no issue with stihl, and would love to buy them to see what all the hub-bub is but the local dealer is an deal killer. it's bad enough that my buddy actually had to go to the echo dealer that day to buy a loop of chain because the stihl dealer did not stock them...enough said.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 10, 2011)

You sure that wasn't an Husqvarna 460? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rmotoman (Feb 10, 2011)

hoosier daddy said:


> The 460 seemed to have much more high end and as long as you weren't leaning on the saw hard it was faster...the 600p seemed to have more low end to it...you could lean on the saw more before you started to make her give up. This was my observation as well as his...
> 
> I will say that the 600p has more than enough low end.


 
This a common problem if you run Echos for any length of time. You find out most other saws just have very limited amounts of torque. Their power is at the very top of the rpm scale. Which makes very good hp numbers. I wish chainsaws were rated on torque rather than hp like B&S does now.


----------



## hlhopp (Feb 11, 2011)

I agree on the two saw setup! If I was going to have two saws for firewood, it would be a Stihl 026 with 3/8 16 inch bar and a Stihl 034 or 036 with a 3/8 25 inch bar with full skip chain. Love those two saws!


----------

